# Is this an adult bobcat?



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I am getting pictures of bobcats 2-4 times a week on my cameras. Most are at night, but here are a couple of daylight pictures. I am getting mostly single cats, but occasionally 2. I am wondering if I have a female raising kits on the place as I have heard the males are not involved in raising the litter.

D.P.


----------



## nate49080 (Nov 10, 2015)

That sure looks like one


----------

